# Audition: Equalizer-Effekte nur auf bestimmte Abschnitte/Frames anwendbar?



## Ithaqua (4. April 2006)

Hallo!

Kann ich in Audition Equalizer-Effekte auf bestimmte Abschnitte meiner Sound-Datei ausführen?
Konkret möchte ich bestimmte Frequenzen nicht über die gesamte Datei dämpfen/verstärken, sondern nur auf bestimmte, sich wiederholende Zeitintervalle, also z.B. den Effekt auf ein Intervall von 1 Sekunde anwenden, dann 1 Sekunde überspringen, dann wieder anwenden etc...

Danke für Eue Hilfe!


----------



## bosei (5. April 2006)

Automatisieren kann man das nicht. Du kannst aber in der Single Track View bestimmte bereiche auswählen und bearbeiten mit EQ oder Effekten.
Was willst du denn erreichen mit diesem 1s EQ? Vielleicht gibt es noch eine andere Lösung.


----------

